# العادة السرية ؟



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

العادة السرية هل هي خطيئة أم لا ؟ بالرغم من أن العلم أثبت بأنها حاجة أساسية للإنسان كحاجته إلى الطعام و الشراب ..


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> العادة السرية هل هي خطيئة أم لا ؟ بالرغم من أن العلم أثبت بأنها حاجة أساسية للإنسان كحاجته إلى الطعام و الشراب ..


*طبعا خطية و بولس الرسول نبه ليها " و اما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها"
العلم اثبت كده !!!! ده علم ايه ده؟؟*


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *طبعا خطية و بولس الرسول نبه ليها " و اما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها"
> العلم اثبت كده !!!! ده علم ايه ده؟؟*



لكن العلم أثبت بأن الحاجة إلى الجنس ( العادة السرية إن كان الفرد غير متزوج ) هي أساسية كالحاجة إلى الطعام و الشراب , إيه رأيك ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> لكن العلم أثبت


*و من وضع هذا العلم الذي يتنافي و وصايا الله ؟؟؟؟*
*اليس نخبة من الملحدين و اللادينيين و المهرطقين و المنتسبين لكل الديانات بالاسم فقط الذين لا يفقهون شيئا في عقائدهم ؟؟؟؟*
*فكيف الان تطلب ان حكمتهم الارضية الزائلة الباطلة تغلب علي حكمة الله؟؟؟*​


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> لكن العلم أثبت بأن الحاجة إلى الجنس ( العادة السرية إن كان الفرد غير متزوج ) هي أساسية كالحاجة إلى الطعام و الشراب , إيه رأيك ؟


*حبيبي مفيش علم اثبت كده لان ببساطة كده العادة السرية دي محبة خاطئة للذات و محاولة اشباع شهوات خاطئة *


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> و من وضع هذا العلم الذي يتنافي و وصايا الله ؟؟؟؟
> اليس نخبة من الملحدين و اللادينيين و المهرطقين و المنتسبين لكل الديانات بالاسم فقط الذين لا يفقهون شيئا في عقائدهم ؟؟؟؟
> فكيف الان تطلب ان حكمتهم الارضية الزائلة الباطلة تغلب علي حكمة الله؟؟؟


صحيح, شكرا للرد



> حبيبي مفيش علم اثبت كده لان ببساطة كده العادة السرية دي محبة خاطئة للذات و محاولة اشباع شهوات خاطئة


تمام, شكرا للرد


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكن للإنسان أذاً أن يفرغ الكبت الجنسي بداخله ؟؟( إن لم يكن متزوج )


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *كيف اختي اهون من الوقوع في الخطية و هي في حد ذاتها خطية!!!*


*يعنى هى مساوية للخطيئة الزنااااااااااااااااا؟
*​


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> كيف يمكن للإنسان أذاً أن يفرغ الكبت الجنسي بداخله ؟؟( إن لم يكن متزوج )


*يا حبيبي ربنا حاطت جواك طاقات يجب استخدمها في الوقت المناسب مينفعش انك تلاقي حجج انك تعمل خطية و تقول دبروني !!!!! جاهد يا حبيبي و اهرب من الخطية بكل قوتك و صلي و ربنا يسندك*


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *يعنى هى مساوية للخطيئة الزنااااااااااااااااا؟
> *​


*الزنا = خطية , العادة السرية = خطية 
اذن الزنا = العادة السرية = خطية
هكذا علمونا في الرياضة *


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *يعنى هى مساوية للخطيئة الزنااااااااااااااااا؟*​


*بالقطع و بكل تاكيد مساوية لخطيئة الزنا ..لانها اشتهاء قلبي غير معلن للجنس الاخر*
*متي 5 : *
*27 **قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.*
*28 **واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> كيف يمكن للإنسان أذاً أن يفرغ الكبت الجنسي بداخله ؟؟( إن لم يكن متزوج )


*الانسان يتميز عن باقي المخلوقات بقدرته ع ضبط نفسه 
فعلى الانسان ان يجاهد ضد الخطية وليس ان يختلق المبرارات لها *


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> بالقطع و بكل تاكيد مساوية لخطيئة الزنا ..لانها اشتهاء قلبي غير معلن للجنس الاخر
> متي 5 :
> 27 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
> 28 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه



هذا في حال كان الغرض من العادة السرية هو التخيل الفاحش و ممارسة الجنس في خيال الشخص نتيجة الشهوة لأحد أفراد الجنس الآخر ..
فهل تُعتبر العادة السرية خطيئة إذاً لو كان الغرض منها فقط هو تفريغ الطاقة الجنسية و الكبت الجنسي عند الإنسان ( أي دون تخيل فاحش )؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> كيف يمكن للإنسان أذاً أن يفرغ الكبت الجنسي بداخله ؟؟( إن لم يكن متزوج )


*بعدم سكب الزيت علي النار و بعدم الاسهام من جانبك في اشعال الشهوه داخلك ..فاذا وقعت عينك علي منظر مثير فاغمضها حالا و اهرب من الفكر الشهواني النجس قدر استطاعتك و التصق بالهك و احتمي به و التصق بالكتاب المقدس( لو كنت مسيحيا ) لكي يطهر قلبك من كل فكر شهواني و يمنحك القوة لمواجهة اغراءات ابليس و صدها بكل حزم و قوة*​


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> هذا في حال كان الغرض من العادة السرية هو التخيل الفاحش و ممارسة الجنس في خيال الشخص نتيجة الشهوة لأحد أفراد الجنس الآخر ..
> فهل تُعتبر العادة السرية خطيئة إذاً لو كان الغرض منها فقط هو تفريغ الطاقة الجنسية و الكبت الجنسي عند الإنسان ( أي دون تخيل فاحش )؟؟


*يا حبيبي ماهو تفريغ الطاقة الجنسية او الكبت الجنسي ناتج من ايه؟؟ اكيد مناظر سابقة او مشاهدات خاطئة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> هذا في حال كان الغرض من العادة السرية هو التخيل الفاحش و ممارسة الجنس في خيال الشخص نتيجة الشهوة لأحد أفراد الجنس الآخر ..


منطق غريب وخاطيء ، اذ كيف تعرف ان هناك كبت جنسي لديك وتريد ان تخرجه بدون طريق جنسي !!

اخرجه إذن عن طريق بذل الطاقة في المفيد ..


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> هذا في حال كان الغرض من العادة السرية هو التخيل الفاحش و ممارسة الجنس في خيال الشخص نتيجة الشهوة لأحد أفراد الجنس الآخر ..
> فهل تُعتبر العادة السرية خطيئة إذاً لو كان الغرض منها فقط هو تفريغ الطاقة الجنسية و الكبت الجنسي عند الإنسان ( أي دون تخيل فاحش )؟؟


*انت بقي بتغالطنا و الا بتغالط نفسك لمجرد انك تثبت نظريتك ؟؟؟*
*منذ لحظات كنت تمجد في العلم و الان تتكلم كالجهال ..و لكن دعني اكلمك بذات العلم الذي كنت تمجده منذ لحظات :*

*كيف يمكن للانسان تفريغ شهوته الجسدية دون اثارة - فكرية علي الاقل - و دون ان ترتفع بداخله نسبة الادرينالين ؟؟؟*​


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*وبعدين معاكم !!!! 
بشكل او بأخر  
لا يمكن ممارسة العادة السرية دون تخيل او استرجاع مناظر سابقة  وهذا فى حد ذاته خطية 
بل واقول لك ان المنى الليلى  الذى يكون دون تدخل فعلى من الانسان هو خطيه لانه ناتج عن خطية عقلك الباطن  وتخيلات مسبقة
واما الشهوات الشبابية اهرب منها 
لا يوجد ما يسمى بالكبت الجنسي 
الانجذاب للطرف الاخر ممكن ان يكون بطرق كثيرة غير الجنس
لا تدع الجنس يسيطر عليك
اهرب من المجال الذى يعطيك الجنس
اشغل وقتك وفكرك بشئ مفيد 
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك مما انت فيه 
ربنا يتمجد معاك 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*أختلف معك في موضوع الإفراز الليلي اللاإرادي ، فبحسب معلوماتي الواضحة أنه النتيجة الإجبارية لبدء إفراز النطاف منذ البلوغ بغض النظر عن أي شهوة .*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختلف معك في موضوع الإفراز الليلي اللاإرادي ، فبحسب معلوماتي الواضحة أنه النتيجة الإجبارية لبدء إفراز النطاف منذ البلوغ بغض النظر عن أي شهوة .*


*لا يا عزيزى..بل هي نتاج تفريغ لا ارادي للاثارة الناجمة عن الذكريات و الافكار الجنسية التي تراكمت في العقل الباطن للمراهق البالغ جسديا فعلا او الموشك علي البلوغ*​


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختلف معك في موضوع الإفراز الليلي اللاإرادي ، فبحسب معلوماتي الواضحة أنه النتيجة الإجبارية لبدء إفراز النطاف منذ البلوغ بغض النظر عن أي شهوة .*


هو بيخرج من الجسم فى صور كتير  ولكن صورة الانماء نفسها بتكون نتيجة شهوات سابقة  وبينصح كتير من الاباء عدم النوم بملابس ضيقة لتجنب الامر


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب ما مصير النطاف المتراكمة نتيجة البلوغ ؟؟!!*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *طيب ما مصير النطاف المتراكمة نتيجة البلوغ ؟؟!!*


*الخروج من العضو الذكرى - دون اي اثارة جنسية - علي دفعات قليلة بفضل الضغط العضلي الذي يمارسه الانسان علي الاحشاء اثناء عملية التبرز ..و ذلك لتخفيف الضغط علي البروستاتا(مخزن السائل المنوى)*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ولكن صورة الانماء نفسها


*الامناء او الاستمناء  عزيزى ..و ليس الانماء*
*و ارجو الا تغضب من تعليقي و من التصحيح*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهل لتراكم النطاف علاقة باحتياج الجسم ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لا عادى انا فى اخر اليوم ومش من النوع الى بيزعل بسهوله 
عاوز اقولك انه فيه احتلام بدون احلام شريرة مش بيعتبر خطية 
وفيه احتلام بأحلام شريرة ناتج عن خبرات جنسية سابقة  بيعتبر خطية 
ولا يجوز التناول بعدها طبعا فى كلتا الحالتين


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*الملاحظ في الموضوع ( كدليل علي نقص العلم لدي صاحبه وفروغ فلسفته ) ان صاحبه تناوله من الناحية الذكورية فقط ناسيا او متناسيا ان هناك جانبا انثويا يستحيل اغفاله في الموضوع ..لانه كما ان الذكر يشتهي فكذلك الانثي تشتهي لانها من لحم و دم ايضا و ليست جماد او مصنوعة من فولاذ ..و ماقد يظنه صاحب الموضوع " حلالا " او صحيحا من الناحية الذكوريه فانه يستحيل ان ينطبق علي الاناث و خاصة العذارى منهن ..و بالتالي فنظرية صاحب الموضوع ككل يشوبها النقص و الخطاء الفادح - علميا و دينيا و اخلاقيا ايضا . *​


----------



## حبة خردل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*
اسمحولي بالمشاركة معكم في الحوار 

العادة السرية هي خطية بالفعل ولا جدال في ذلك

فالعادة السرية هي انك تستخدم الشئ في غير مكانه

الجنس خلق للزواج .. للتكامل بين الشريكين في اطار الزواج

كما ان العادة السرية لا يمكن اكمالها دون تخيلات جنسية 

العملية الجنسية بالكامل تتم في حالة الاثارة الجنسية فلا يعقل انها تتم دون تخيلات جنسية وذلك في حالة العادة السرية

ولكن في اطار الزواج لا يكون هنا تخيلات جنسية بل هي عملية جنسية واقعية بدون تخيلات واذا حدثت التخيلات الجنسية في الزواج فهي وبدون ادني شك بمثابة خطية زنــا فبالأولي اذا كانت التخيلات الجنسية في اطار الزواج هي زنا فما ادراك بالتخيلات خارج الزواج

لكل شيء زمانٌ لكل أمر تحت السموات وقت
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وهل لتراكم النطاف علاقة باحتياج الجسم ؟؟*


*لا ..لان الهرمونات الذكريه تبداء في عملها عند البلوغ - تكوين السائل المنوى هو احد وظائفها - بغض النظر عن وجود اثارة جنسية و احتياج للتفريغ من عدمه*​


----------



## Star Online (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ما أراه هنا .. هو عجز كلي .. حتي في إختلاف وجهات النظر 

أرحمنا يارب ولا تجعل علمنا ينفخنا.. فما بالك يارب بجهلنا ..


----------



## حبة خردل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> ما أراه هنا .. هو عجز كلي .. حتي في إختلاف وجهات النظر
> 
> أرحمنا يارب ولا تجعل علمنا ينفخنا.. فما بالك يارب بجهلنا ..


*
لا اجد اي اختلاف في وجهات النظر من جميع من اشتركوا في جابة السؤال 

السائل قام بالاستفسار ونحن تجمعنا للقيام بالرد

السائل يريد معرفة الحقيقة والاتجاه الصحيح في هذا الموضوع ونحن علينا الاجابة وخاصة في موضوع حيوي وضروري مثل ذلك

هنا في المنتدي لا أحد يقوم بالتأليف في موضوع لا يعلمه  (وهذا ما اعجبني في المنتدي) .. الكل يفيد الكل -فيما يعلمه- واعتقد انه لا احد في المنتدي هنا يستعمل اسلوب (الفَتيّ) .. انا دكتورة صيدلانية لذا ستجدني ارد بإسهاب في المواضيع التي تحتاج لرأي العلم وفي اقسام أخري لن تجد مشاركات لي لجـــــهـــلي بهـــــــا

ما اقصده هنا ان الجاهل هو عالم بالبعض وجاهل بالبعض والعالم هو عالم بالبعض وجاهل بالبعض ..وعلينا ان نُكمّل بعضنا البعض

 تقولوا جميعكم قولا واحدا و لا يكون بينكم انشقاقات بل كونوا كاملين في فكر واحد و راي واحد

كونوا كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي هو في السموات هو كامل*
​


----------



## Star Online (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ردود الصفحة الثالثة أحزنتني


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات التي لا ترقى لمستوى الحوار الذي نطمح اليه، وعلى هذا الضوء نغلق الموضوع لعدم وجود الرغبة الجدية في حوار راقي من قبل طارح الموضوع
يُغلق


----------

